# Hovawart pups at play(pixs heavy)!



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They,regularly,meet,for a playtime:


























I'm the strongest:

















No,it's me:

















Time,for a rest:


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

SOOOO CUTE!! That last pic is adorable!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

They are such beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Those tongues sure do say the pups had a gooooooood time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures of these beautiful young Hovawarts, I love seeing them.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness the all black one is so much like my dear old Zac was as a pup - but he was my dear flatcoated retriever who plagued my life until a couple of years ago.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Montana's Mommy said:


> They are such beautiful dogs!!!


Thanks!.


coppers-mom said:


> Those tongues sure do say the pups had a gooooooood time.


For sure!.


CAROLINA MOM said:


> Fantastic pictures of these beautiful young Hovawarts, I love seeing them.


Thanks,these 2,together,are adorable!.


aerolor said:


> Oh my goodness the all black one is so much like my dear old Zac was as a pup - but he was my dear flatcoated retriever who plagued my life until a couple of years ago.


I love FCR,they are great dogs.Sorry about yr loss.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I love seeing your dogs when you post pics. I'd never heard of a Hovawart until meeting your Titus here at GRF. The pups are gorgeous...and SO HAPPY! Which pup is yours again?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

paula bedard said:


> I love seeing your dogs when you post pics. I'd never heard of a Hovawart until meeting your Titus here at GRF. The pups are gorgeous...and SO HAPPY! Which pup is yours again?


The black one is mine and she's a spitfire,lol!.


----------



## scottie (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pictures, they look as if they are having a ball, great looking dogs 
I had to look this breed up when I first looked at another of your posts, I'd never heard of them, don't think they have arrived in Scotland yet 
I first thought the pups were flatcoats when I seen them, are they very different from a golden?


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

They are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing and making me smile!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

scottie said:


> Great pictures, they look as if they are having a ball, great looking dogs
> I had to look this breed up when I first looked at another of your posts, I'd never heard of them, don't think they have arrived in Scotland yet
> I first thought the pups were flatcoats when I seen them, are they very different from a golden?


In character,they are very different!.
Dominant, can be gender aggressive and independant.
They're bred to do the same thing as a GSD.
The big difference is that the Hova is not looking to please you,like a GSD or a Golden would and they remain puppyish,for many,many,many yrs.I love that but some people dont.
They,also,HATE repetition and get bored,easily.
With the family,they are very lovey dovey and velcro but with outsiders,they are distant.


nellie'smom said:


> They are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing and making me smile!


You're welcome!.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Always love seeing pups enjoying themselves


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

goldensmum said:


> Always love seeing pups enjoying themselves


Yes,it's fun to see them play,together and so entertaining!.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

adorable!!! Love their coloring!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Haha, that last picture is the best! Beautiful pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hovawart mom*

Hovawart Mom

I had never heard of a Hovawart before seeing you post.
The puppy pics are priceless.
What are the puppy's names, which is yours and what other dogs do you have?
Wonderful pictures-in some shots they remind me of Flat Coated Retrievers!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Jax's Mom said:


> adorable!!! Love their coloring!


So DO I!.



kdmarsh said:


> Haha, that last picture is the best! Beautiful pups.


Thanks!.


Karen519 said:


> Hovawart Mom
> 
> I had never heard of a Hovawart before seeing you post.
> The puppy pics are priceless.
> ...


The B/T is Jemie and the Black one is Gaia & is mine.
At this point,I have 2 Hovas.
Yes,A black Hova has similarities to a FCT but at the same time,they are very different.The Hova is taller and has a thicker body.They are excellent watchdogs and they are not a breed,for a 1st time dog owner as they can be quite dominant and can be gender aggressive.They are also healthier than retrievers,in general.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Those are pretty darned cute puppies!!!!!!


----------

